

Ask HN: Any recommendations for Latin American VPS providers? - thenomad

I've searched and searched, but I can't find a single HN discussion about hosting providers - specifically VPS providers, shared hosting's no good - in Latin America.<p>I'm in need of a small server with really good latency to Brazilian cities, but I can't find any highly-rated hosts south of San Diego! Can anyone recommend a good option?
======
eduardordm
AWS is great, just switch to Sao Paulo region.

There is also Locaweb.com.br which is a bit cheaper than AWS, but their
service is cheap also.

~~~
thenomad
AWS, sadly, is a bit slow for what I'm doing, or so I'm told - lots of rapid
database writes and needs _extremely_ low latency. (I believe their I/O has
some issues?)

~~~
username111
It seems that I/O differs on which type you buy:
<http://aws.amazon.com/ec2/instance-types/>

Maybe you would have better luck finding a dedicated server/servers in Brazil.

